# Dr. LOOMIS IS FINISHED!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Here he is finally the Good Doctor! Thanks everyone for their kind and wonderful compliments during the working process of this guy! Feels like forever!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, he looks real!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My goodness, you are an extremely talented sculptor. You need to start selling your masks, I just love all the scooby doo stuff.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, Wow, Wow!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Roxy and Kprimm always a pleasure. I do sell my creations. I am for the new year going to dabble in the world of silicone. Makes the product more life like!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks hairazor!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Impressive.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!..that is just spooktacular.....infact friggin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh WOW!!!!! He is very impressive! I am envious of your amazing talent.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I admire Anyone who can sculpt or create faces. You really captured some fantastic detail and realism in his skin and expression. Phenominal


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

GP that is stunning! The details are extremely lifelike. I really love your craft. It reminds me of a wax figure from Madame Tussaud's museum.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy *&%! That is really amazing.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Still have to hair the back of his head. Will post pics soon


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW! Amazing details! Very impressive work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! He looks real!!!!  fantastic!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone and cathy!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL I just noticed it looks like Paul Wright (WWE Big Show)... 20 years from now. Awesome detail


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Is is possible that you just keep getting better and better? Wow, he looks like he could just start into a monologue about Michael Myers...."I met him 15 years ago, I was told there was nothing left. No reason. No conscious. No understanding in even a most rudimentary sense of life or death, of good or evil, of right or wrong. I met this 6 year old child with a blank, pale emotionless face... with the blackest eyes... the devil's eyes. I spent 8 years trying to reach him, another 7 trying to keep him locked up, because I realized what was living behind those boys eyes was purely and simply evil.".....and, scene....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is one amazing sculpture. OMG!!!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone ! Really appreciate the kind words! P% amazing how you remember what loomis says about Myers! LOL! Awesome!


----------

